# Buddha The Great Departure



## Yubel (Dec 5, 2013)

​I need help from all of you. I've seen the trailer for the second movie which made me want to watch the first movie but nowhere in the internet can I find this movie anywhere, it's very frustrating and it appears the only way is to download which I don't know about downloading stuff just to see this movie. I need help here, I'll be in anyones debt who can give me a free link with subs or link me a good place where I can download the movie, you can do this in pm if the links are advertising or anything. I'm pissed it's been this difficult to watch the damn thing.
I don't even know if it's worth it.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 5, 2013)

You can download the movie from here:
Cover.


----------



## Yubel (Dec 6, 2013)

Downloaded but it's not loading at all, this is impossible, fuck this shit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 9, 2014)

oh shit forgot to reply sorry D:

It went by pretty fast, so I don't know. You shouldn't be having that much trouble

So I returned to this thread. When's the sequel out?


----------

